# Just received my Magnepan MMG's



## tyrion

I've only been able to listen for about an hour total since setting them up. They are thinner than I thought they would be. I listened to Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain on vinyl and all I can say is that it was like having him there right in the middle of the room. I am not sure about the bass yet. I need to try my bass tester, Victor Wooten - Miller Time but it will have to wait for my new dac to arrive. I've read that they produce a very nice soundstage and that appears to be correct. Very nice imaging as well. Just some preliminary thoughts. I would be curious to hear any comments from anyone who has experience with Magnepan speakers.


----------



## replytoken

Congratulations! I was able to hear a pair of Maggies at a dealer when I went listening to new CDPs. They seems to be quite grand for jazz and vocals. I would be curious to hear your impressions after listening for a while. I ended up with a pair of Rega Juras to replace my old Fried A/2's. So far, so good. I will switch back in another few weeks for a comparison, and to see what longer term impressions I am able to form about them.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *replytoken* 
_Congratulations! I was able to hear a pair of Maggies at a dealer when I went listening to new CDPs. They seems to be quite grand for jazz and vocals. I would be curious to hear your impressions after listening for a while. I ended up with a pair of Rega Juras to replace my old Fried A/2's. So far, so good. I will switch back in another few weeks for a comparison, and to see what longer term impressions I am able to form about them._

 

It's funny you mention the Rega Juras, I know someone selling a pair. I thought about comparing them with the maggies.


----------



## BigD

Is your set-up 2, 2.1, 3, 3.1, 5, 5.1 channel???
 If subwoofer used, which sub to go with maggies???
 I heard maggies need very good sub to match the sonic character. Sometimes this could be tricky...
 They're bargain for its performance


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigD* 
_Is your set-up 2, 2.1, 3, 3.1, 5, 5.1 channel???
 If subwoofer used, which sub to go with maggies???
 I heard maggies need very good sub to match the sonic character. Sometimes this could be tricky...
 They're bargain for its performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

At the moment it's a 2 channel setup and will probably stay that way. I would like to try a sub to see the difference it would make.


----------



## BigD

I asked b/c mmg/mmc supposed to be excellent ht rig if powered properly. Subwoofer addition would ideally oomph your system.
 What colors are available???


----------



## tyrion

I just played some Victor Wooten and it sounded pretty good. The bass was nice and clean. I need to play something that has some deep bass to see how it sounds. I going to be looking for a sub that I can try out and then return if there isn't enough benefit. The speakers seem to disappear which is what I guess it is hoped they will do. There is a song on the VW disc where 3 of them are singing/talking and it seems like they are next to each other on stage. I have a long way to go with these in terms of evaluating. They are reasonably priced and have a 60 day money back guarantee and trade up policy.


----------



## john_jcb

Tyrion what are you using as an amp for the MMG's? When I was shopping for speakers I auditioned the 3.6 and 20.1 extensively and did not find them bass shy at all. Both my wife and I liked them very much but I could not find a pair of 20.1's at a discounted price so I took a pass. The one thing that every setup I listened to shared was a good power amp. They also need some time to fully break in. They are great speakers.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* 
_Tyrion what are you using as an amp for the MMG's? When I was shopping for speakers I auditioned the 3.6 and 20.1 extensively and did not find them bass shy at all. Both my wife and I liked them very much but I could not find a pair of 20.1's at a discounted price so I took a pass. The one thing that every setup I listened to shared was a good power amp. They also need some time to fully break in. They are great speakers._

 

I am using a Sunfire Symphonic Reference Amp with 250W into 8 ohms and 500 into 4 ohms. The higher end Magnepan's are not supposed to be as bass shy as the lower end (like the MMG's). I am going to give them the full 60 days to breakin. I do not have any complaints yet. In fact, I can't get over how good they sound for $550 new.


----------



## john_jcb

Sounds like you have plenty of amp for them. The soundstage is amazing. I spent the better part of a day in Seattle listening to them and like you was amazed how they disappeared.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* 
_Sounds like you have plenty of amp for them. The soundstage is amazing. I spent the better part of a day in Seattle listening to them and like you was amazed how they disappeared._

 

It really is true about the soundstage and my wife thinks they look pretty cool which is a huge bonus as I am sure you can understand.


----------



## Tuberoller

I own Maggie 3.6s and had MMGs myself. I'm a huge Maggie fan and can't wait to get my larger room together so that I can enjoy them again. I think to re-create large scale dynamics a sub may be needed even with the 20.1. I've heard some really great Maggie systems that did'nt use subs but they were in smaller rooms and were used to play more jazz and vocal music than anything else. I probably could get away with Maggies in my smaller room but I feel I really can't take full advantage of the great soundstaging and imaging Maggies are famous for.

 Enjoy your Maggies and check out my thread about my experiences with MMGs in my old(much larger) house.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tuberoller* 
_I own Maggie 3.6s and had MMGs myself. I'm a huge Maggie fan and can't wait to get my larger room together so that I can enjoy them again. I think to re-create large scale dynamics a sub may be needed even with the 20.1. I've heard some really great Maggie systems that did'nt use subs but they were in smaller rooms and were used to play more jazz and vocal music than anything else. I probably could get away with Maggies in my smaller room but I feel I really can't take full advantage of the great soundstaging and imaging Maggies are famous for.

 Enjoy your Maggies and check out my thread about my experiences with MMGs in my old(much larger) house._

 

The room I have them in is 15 x 25 (approximation). The ceiling is vaulted and the back wall where the speakers are located is about 10' high and then open above it. In other words it's a nice size and very open room. When I listen I sit about 10' to 12' away from the speakers in one half of the room. I guess I need to get a sub in there just to see if the difference is dramatic. Another consideration is picking up a pair of 1.6 on audiogon within the 60 day period. I've read they are far from bass shy. More time needed to evaluate.


----------



## GlowWorm

Congrats Mike, I always wanted to get a pair of MMGs myself, love the sound of them, I just don't have an amp powerful enough to drive them.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GlowWorm* 
_Congrats Mike, I always wanted to get a pair of MMGs myself, love the sound of them, I just don't have an amp powerful enough to drive them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was pretty lucky that I picked up a preamp and amp for a very reasonable price. The amp is rated at 250w into 8 ohms and 500w into 4 ohms. The speakers sound great. There seems to be more than enough bass.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Mike, oddly enough, the bass shyness people talk about with Maggies often stems from room considerations, and the smaller the room the more people seem to complain (although I suppose there is a limit to this logic). For the best results, they need to be about 6 feet away from the rear wall. Longer rooms work better because this allows the bass notes to fully travel and have the greatest impact. I've never quite figured out the "why" part of this, but I'm told the it takes about 25 feet of travel for bass notes to become fully extended. I'm not sure if this will make sense to you, but your 15' x 25' room is probably ideal for the MMG's.

 I've got an old pair of Maggie MG-1c speakers that I've used from time to time in a room of similar size and never found to be bass shy either, but this was mostly with jazz and some blues. The Martin Logan Aerius image better and this is the only reason I've never gone up the Maggie line. The 20.1 are very tempting, but oh so expensive and the minute a pair comes up in the used market on Audiogon, they get scatched up. Maybe some day.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Mike, oddly enough, the bass shyness people talk about with Maggies often stems from room considerations, and the smaller the room the more people seem to complain (although I suppose there is a limit to this logic). For the best results, they need to be about 6 feet away from the rear wall. Longer rooms work better because this allows the bass notes to fully travel and have the greatest impact. I've never quite figured out the "why" part of this, but I'm told the it takes about 25 feet of travel for bass notes to become fully extended. I'm not sure if this will make sense to you, but your 15' x 25' room is probably ideal for the MMG's.

 I've got an old pair of Maggie MG-1c speakers that I've used from time to time in a room of similar size and never found to be bass shy either, but this was mostly with jazz and some blues. The Martin Logan Aerius image better and this is the only reason I've never gone up the Maggie line. The 20.1 are very tempting, but oh so expensive and the minute a pair come up in the used market on Audiogon, they get scatched up. Maybe some day._

 

The problem I have is that the part of the room I use is like 15 x 15, so I am aobut 10' from the speakers. Even so, I have no complaints. I may test out a sub to see if it's needed. I was thinking about the 1.6 which I see on audiogon for around $1000. I have another 58 days to decide. I am going spend the weekend cleaning and playing 50 albums through them so they will get a good test.


----------



## Neville

I have had my MMG's for about 4 months and its true to what they all say:

 1. it has a long break in period
 I ran mine 24/7 for a week and noticed a big differencec. 4 months later
 its even better
 2. location, location & location
 move them around and listen, my best positions are about 3 feet from the
 rear wall and 1.5 feet from side wall
 3. tweeters on the outside and not on the inside as the manual states
 4. you do not need a large amp to drive it.
 My Jolida 1501rc with a 100watt output is plenty to drive them

 I also use these as fronts for my home theater and they have a huge soundstage. I will never go back to cones ! I am planning on moving my MMG to the rears when I go to Surround ES channel and buy Maggie 1.2 for the fronts.


----------



## tyrion

Thanks for the info. I need to make a longer pair of speaker cables so I can try them in different positions. I will also try the tweeters on the outside as you suggest. I have to say that so far no complaints. I am thoroughly enjoying them. I am tempted to pick up a pair of 1.6's on audiogon but I think the MMG's are good enough for now.


----------



## psonic

Jow is this speaker with rock or dance music? I am assuming it's strengths are elsewhere, but how good is it without a sub doing this music?


----------



## JaZZ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Mike, oddly enough, the bass shyness people talk about with Maggies often stems from room considerations, and the smaller the room the more people seem to complain (although I suppose there is a limit to this logic). For the best results, they need to be about 6 feet away from the rear wall. Longer rooms work better because this allows the bass notes to fully travel and have the greatest impact. I've never quite figured out the "why" part of this, but I'm told the it takes about 25 feet of travel for bass notes to become fully extended. I'm not sure if this will make sense to you, but your 15' x 25' room is probably ideal for the MMG's._

 

Dipole speakers are highly dependent on positioning relative to walls, especially the rear wall and in the latter aspect when it comes to bass reproduction. The reason is that the rear sound waves have a phase shift of 180° relative to the front sound. Since there's no housing, they cause cancellations with low frequencies when mixing themselves to the front sound, which have to be compensated by a large membrane surface and relatively large membrane travel. Now if the rear sound waves are additionally reflected from the rear wall and mixed with the front sound within a time frame corresponding to less than 1/4 of the wavelength, cancellation will be increased. Therefore a greater distance to the rear wall is beneficial for bass intensity.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaZZ* 
_Dipole speakers are highly dependent on positioning relative to walls, especially the rear wall and in the latter aspect when it comes to bass reproduction. The reason is that the rear sound waves have a phase shift of 180° relative to the front sound. Since there's no housing, they cause cancellations with low frequencies when mixing themselves to the front sound, which have to be compensated by a large membrane surface and relatively large membrane travel. Now if the rear sound waves are additionally reflected from the rear wall and mixed with the front sound within a time frame corresponding to less than 1/4 of the wavelength, cancellation will be increased. Therefore a greater distance to the rear wall is beneficial for bass intensity. 




_

 

Thanks for that info. I have to make longer speaker wire so I have more room to play with the positioning. However, I do not have any complaints. Some of the attendees at Saturdays meet felt the bass was adequate and others thought a sub would help. I fall into the former group. 

 psonic, I have not listened to any dance but have listened to a lot of rock through the speakers. I do not require booming bass so I think the speakers are great for jazz, rock and classical. I've listened to some Sound Trible Sector 9 which isn't exactly dance music but is on the verge of being electronic. It sounds great. A sub might be useful if I understand what you mean by the term dance. They may not produce the kind of bass needed for dance music.


----------

